# J.S. Bach: Lute Suite No. 3 In A Minor, BWV 995



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

My biggest feat during this pandemic has been recording this suite in full last week at my home in Brooklyn, NY.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Great work! expect all 4 suites some day


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Very nice !


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice playing!


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Wonderful...


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------

